# subs and emloyees needed in omaha, ne area



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a couple new accounts in 120th and i80 area. Looking for subs and a driver to drive one of my trucks. If interested or know of anyone pm me here.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Snowman NE (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't PM yet. Please give me a call 402-350-1531. 

Thanks!
JD


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

snowman, i tried to get ahold of you to no avail...


----------



## Snowman NE (Oct 1, 2011)

Please try again, as that is my correct phone number. Or you can email me: [email protected]


----------

